
Cosmos and Tendermint - jaekwon
We&#x27;ve been working on proof-of-stake and blockchain scaling&#x2F;interoperability infrastructure since 2014. It all starts with a classical BFT algorithm which provides simple light-client proofs and fork-accountability. Your mobile phone can verify transaction finality in 5 seconds, with no need for an hour of block confirmations as in Bitcoin proof-of-work mining.<p><pre><code>  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tendermint&#x2F;tendermint &lt;-- blockchain consensus engine
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cosmos&#x2F;cosmos-sdk     &lt;-- blockchain framework in Go
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;keppel&#x2F;lotion         &lt;-- blockchain framework in JS
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cosmos&#x2F;voyager        &lt;-- blockchain explorer
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tendermint&#x2F;go-amino   &lt;-- blockchain codec derived from Proto3
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cosmos.network
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tendermint.com
</code></pre>
The Cosmos Hub will launch very soon. Lets build stuff! Onion routing for Tendermint would be a great addition. And DNS&#x2F;name-resolution on Tendermint can actually solve Zooko&#x27;s triangle.
While we&#x27;re at it, lets fork Go too. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!msg&#x2F;e-lang&#x2F;cQiXS_GnKS4&#x2F;Zsk...<p>Disclaimer: I&#x27;m a cofounder of the Cosmos project, cofounder of Tendermint, and long-time HN lurker.
======
toddlerme
This sounds cool ... Kudos for the work :)

